

Ask HN: Showcase of most active github repos? - saiko-chriskun

There was this site where you linked your github and it'd really nicely showcase which projects you were working on, which were most active, which were old, etc. but I can't for the life of me find it. Anyone know of something like this?
======
ypandit
<http://gitmetrics.com/>

~~~
saiko-chriskun
not the site I was thinking of but still cool ;)

